# Kidney stones... wow



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

You can see my age, and the fact that I got stones is strange. There's also the fact that I try to eat more healthy than the rest of my family. I don't get it.

The doctor said to hydrate more and drink *a gallon *of water a day. What!? I'm thinking maybe it has more to do with my salt intake because I'm pretty generous with the salt. Maybe the doctor didn't mention anything about salt because I've always had lower-than-ordinary blood pressure. I don't know, but I don't want to experience these often at all. I literally thought I was dying or something when it happened.

Doc said I have 4 or 5 more still in my kidney. Hnnnnggg >.<


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dude, thats one shame brah! My good friend who is 24 just passed a kidney stone. Doctors told him passing a stone is as painful as having a baby! Good luck man! Yeah, tone it down ont he salt and if you drink a lot, cut down on the alcohol. i am suprised I havent had any yet, I should be knocking on some nice *** mahogany!


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Doctors told him passing a stone is as painful as having a baby!


Damn, I didn't even pass it. It was just an attack.

I read an article saying that stones are occurring in people younger and younger. I guess kids as young as 6 are getting them nowadays. I bet it has to do with some kind of preservative out there.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I had kidney stones 4 diff times in the past. Last one was over 15 years ago. I cut out soda and junk food and eat naturally now. No more kidney stones! This link should give you some natural ways to help deal with kidney stones.

http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/kidney_stones.html


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I would cut out soda, but I already did that like five years ago. I think it might have to do with the amount of milk I drink. My family buys 8 gallons of milk a week, and I've been drinking it pretty much every day since birth.

Dat calcium?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

exobyte said:


> I would cut out soda, but I already did that like five years ago. I think it might have to do with the amount of milk I drink. My family buys 8 gallons of milk a week, and I've been drinking it pretty much every day since birth.
> 
> Dat calcium?


That would do it. Extra virgin olive oil can help it pass.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

ya u can get kidney stone from milk, i dont get why i dont tho, i drink lots of protein shake made of milk and yogurt, can u get kidney stone off yogurt? lol


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> ya u can get kidney stone from milk, i dont get why i dont tho, i drink lots of protein shake made of milk and yogurt, can u get kidney stone off yogurt? lol


Yogurt has a ton of calcium too, but I don't think people typically eat yogurt by the tub. Drinking milk by the tub is probably a little more common.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Um... NO... you can't get kidney stones from milk. Do your research people. Calcium HELPS avoid kidney stones jeez.

Get a better diet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/201...ney-heart-problems-researchers-say?ft=1&f=100


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Zerix said:


> Um... NO... you can't get kidney stones from milk. Do your research people. Calcium HELPS avoid kidney stones jeez.
> 
> Get a better diet.


Are you being sarcastic? Lots of calcium intake leads to higher chance of getting kidney stones. My dad got a kidney stone in his teen years from drinking a quart of milk regularly.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Marlon said:


> Are you being sarcastic? Lots of calcium intake leads to higher chance of getting kidney stones. My dad got a kidney stone in his teen years from drinking a quart of milk regularly.


Um... no.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

exobyte said:


> I would cut out soda, but I already did that like five years ago. I think it might have to do with the amount of milk I drink. My family buys 8 gallons of milk a week, and I've been drinking it pretty much every day since birth.
> 
> Dat calcium?


Taking magnesium can help if you have kidney stones caused by too much calcium.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

I passed a kidney stone for the first time about 6 months ago, which resulted in a kidney infection. The worst experience of my life, and yeah, I still have a few stones in there. I just try to drink crap tons of water to dilute my pee and break down the stones because I will be damned if I have to go through that again.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Um... NO... you can't get kidney stones from milk. Do your research people. Calcium HELPS avoid kidney stones jeez.
> 
> Get a better diet.


Certain kinds of kidney stones are caused by calcium, but not all. I guess you really won't know until you pass one and have it tested :/


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

ohm said:


> Certain kinds of kidney stones are caused by calcium, but not all. I guess you really won't know until you pass one and have it tested :/


Sorry but calcium doesn't cause kidney stones, it actually HELPS them. Calcium OXALATE, a type of salt, DOES.

Welcome to kidney stones 101, don't forget to buy some goat milk on the way out :clap


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I get kidney stones, probably about once a year.
These things are some of the worst pain I have ever felt, I get so sick and I repeatedly throw up.
I think I get it from not drinking enough water


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Sorry but calcium doesn't cause kidney stones, it actually HELPS them. Calcium OXALATE, a type of salt, DOES.
> 
> Welcome to kidney stones 101, don't forget to buy some goat milk on the way out :clap


Technically, we are both right: http://www.livestrong.com/article/518415-milk-kidney-stone-formation/


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Zerix said:


> Sorry but calcium doesn't cause kidney stones, it actually HELPS them. Calcium OXALATE, a type of salt, DOES.
> 
> Welcome to kidney stones 101, don't forget to buy some goat milk on the way out :clap


Technically, we are both right: http://www.livestrong.com/article/518415-milk-kidney-stone-formation/

Not to mention, the paperwork that I was given when discharged specifically says that dairy products should be avoided in large volumes. Sigh, whatever, they just suck.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

ohm said:


> Technically, we are both right: http://www.livestrong.com/article/518415-milk-kidney-stone-formation/
> 
> Not to mention, the paperwork that I was given when discharged specifically says that dairy products should be avoided in large volumes. Sigh, whatever, they just suck.


Well, lol reason I said to buy goat milk was cause it contains Phosphorus, another mineral that can help speed up the ugly process


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

There must be something they put in the food in the past year... I never have had soda, and I haven't had milk in months. I do eat yogurt, and took 1 Tums a few days before the last 4 day event. 

Yet, I had 11 still in my kidneys after that when I got a CT scan. The CT scan reader didn't say what size they were (at least to me), and the urologist said if I flushed them out before they grew bigger it wouldn't hurt as much.

I also don't drink enough water, which I have been improving.


----------

